# Blog: Neochromis rufocaudalis



## Ripple (Jan 2, 2002)

Despite appearances, Neochromis rufocaudalis is not a species of Tropheus. The physical similarities are probably due to the same diet and feeding behavior. As a result, a diet high in spirulina/vegetable matter is recommended. N. rufocaudalis males are very territorial and will exhibit a lot of aggression toward conspecifics. However, they tend to ignore other species. Because of their distinctive appearance, N. rufocaudalis can be kept with other Lake Victoria species with little chance of inter-species aggression and breeding. This makes N. rufocaudalis an excellent 'other species' for a Lake Victoria tank.

For a picture and link to more information, visit the blog on http://www.cichlid-forum.com/


----------

